# Dog-walking bag?



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Anyone have a good dog walking bag they can recommend? 

Getting sick of trying to fit everything in my pockets. And it'd be nice for everything to be ready rather than packing my pockets every day. 

I want something I can wear over my shoulder rather than on my belt. And it needs to hold doggy bags, treats, my keys, my phone and a spare lead.


----------



## Gragface (Oct 8, 2011)

Use an old handbag?


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Gragface said:


> Use an old handbag?


Too big

I've been keeping my eye out for a shoulder bag I could buy to substitute for a doggy bag, but nowhere sells small bags anymore!! If you can't fit your kitchen sink in it it's not worth having apparently!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

I do! Someone on here (can't remember who ) suggested this bag on a previous thread and I got one and LOVE it.

Jack Wolfskin Bag

It's a really good size - not too big but big enough for essentials. It sits really well on your back without moving around. The inside is that plasticy material so if I put a wet tennis ball or fold-up bowl in there it doesn't make the fabric all wet. And there's a little pouch on the front for a phone which fits my iphone so it's easy to reach (I use it lots to take photos).

I'm really glad I've got it, and it looks good too


----------



## Gragface (Oct 8, 2011)

I use something similar to these:

Bag

I think mine was about £3 from a local army shop.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Helbo said:


> Too big
> 
> I've been keeping my eye out for a shoulder bag I could buy to substitute for a doggy bag, but nowhere sells small bags anymore!! If you can't fit your kitchen sink in it it's not worth having apparently!


Fat Face usually have cloth cross - body / shoulder bags; I have one and love it, but I do wait for the sale as they are quite expensive for what they are at full price.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Just yesterday I bought a fab cloth shoulder bag from the local co-op of all places, I only went in for milk and they had these bags just randomly on the end of the aisle in kahki green or blue for £4.99!

I used it when I went to the beach yesterday - It's got lots of separate zip up sections and plenty of room for poo bags, treats, phone, keys, camera, collapsible water bowl and bottle, tennis ball. But not too bulky or big. I was quite chuffed with it. can take a pic when I get home later if you're interested.


----------



## Goldendoodle123 (Aug 31, 2011)

I use a rucksack by a company called Onya which makes things out of recycled items. Mine is made of a fabric made out of recycled glass and fits all my dog-walking stuff. Lead, balls, treats, doggy-bags and my waterproof coat with room to spare if I nip into a shop for something. It also has a mobile phone pouch. I take it on all my dog walks as it frees up my hands and pockets. It didn't cost much. Onya bags cost between £5 and £14 depending on the size from Amazon. Hope this helps


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> I do! Someone on here (can't remember who ) suggested this bag on a previous thread and I got one and LOVE it.
> 
> Jack Wolfskin Bag
> 
> ...


Ooooooh, I really, REALLY like that 

Am not supposed to be buying any more hangbags this year though <sulks>.

To the OP - I have a small across the body bag from Asda of all places, it was in the sale for £3.00 in the summer but they definitely do still have similar ones in now, they're about £5.00 - £6.00


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

I have a basic one from Spain with 3 pockets and somewhere to attach keys to. I like the way it sits on my hip rather than my back so I can just reach into it easily, and if there were any more pockets I'd end up forgetting what I had in there or just not using them!

The style is like this:


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

I have found the National trust do nice little bags for walkers:

Organiser - Blue from National Trust

Also surf shops too.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

I have this Jack Wolfskin Underground - Black - Wolf PAW

It's big enough for all my dog walking stuff but not too big.
Naomi


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

missnaomi said:


> I have this Jack Wolfskin Underground - Black - Wolf PAW
> 
> It's big enough for all my dog walking stuff but not too big.
> Naomi


Ah it was you that I talked to about it! I couldn't remember who it was  I LOOOOOOOVE that bag :yesnod:


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Ah it was you that I talked to about it! I couldn't remember who it was  I LOOOOOOOVE that bag :yesnod:


Did you get one in the end? I find it really handy!!
Naomi x


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for the replies 

I would prefer a cross the body type bag that ends up by my hip, rather than a backpack type. But good web-links. Thanks.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Helbo said:


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> I would prefer a cross the body type bag that ends up by my hip, rather than a backpack type. But good web-links. Thanks.


Go to the co op! That's exactly what the one I bought yesterday is like. I'm guessing it might just be a random product that they have nationwide at the moment? Mine was just from the little tiny co op on the corner of our street, doesn't normally sell stuff like this so if you have a co op nearby, might be worth a look


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Go to the co op! That's exactly what the one I bought yesterday is like. I'm guessing it might just be a random product that they have nationwide at the moment? Mine was just from the little tiny co op on the corner of our street, doesn't normally sell stuff like this so if you have a co op nearby, might be worth a look


Theres one close by - I'll investigate over the weekend


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I've got one of these HOUNDBAG - A dog walker's best friend


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Tollisty said:


> I've got one of these HOUNDBAG - A dog walker's best friend


I like that :thumbup:.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Ooooops, I've just accidentally fell onto my keyboard  and ordered this:

https://www.wolf-paw.com/880/products/Jack_Wolfskin_Secretary_Dark_Berry.aspx

<ahem>


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I use my little Cath Kidston bag. :thumbup:
Totally waterproof as it's made of oil cloth, very pretty and has room for a small bottle of water, a folding water bowl, dog treats, a spare lead, dog whistle, and my purse and phone. I can also clip a little clikers bag to the outside for mucky tennis balls and poo bags. And when the dogs are off lead I can even clip the flexi leads to it.

Like this one









Not the most flattering photo - but here's me 'modeling' it


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

missnaomi said:


> Did you get one in the end? I find it really handy!!
> Naomi x


Yes I got it and use it every day :yesnod:



Coffee said:


> Ooooops, I've just accidentally fell onto my keyboard


Don't you hate it when that happens, happens to me all the time 

See I prefer backpack style to one that sits on your side. I always find they flap around by your side too much and it makes me feel more restricted.

I do always have a treat bag clipped onto my trousers for treats and poo bags though, so I only put things like water etc. in my backpack.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> I do! Someone on here (can't remember who ) suggested this bag on a previous thread and I got one and LOVE it.
> 
> Jack Wolfskin Bag
> 
> ...


This bag is fab, ive been looking for something like this for walks, it can be difficult with my 3 and going into a backpack. thanks for sharing.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

No sorry, everything I need fits in my pockets or round my neck, never needed a bag.

Whistle and leads round my neck, poo bag, FA kit, keys and phone in pockets.

Voila.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Yes I got it and use it every day :yesnod:
> 
> Don't you hate it when that happens, happens to me all the time
> 
> ...


It is really cool cos you can wear it on your back then pull it around to the front to get stuff out no problem...and it's not too big or a bumbag (not my favourite). I normally have a treat pouch though. I cut off the belt thing though cos I didn't see the need for it to go around my waist...
Naomi x


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

u deffo want an across the body bad not a shoulder bag as i used one and when i bent down to pick poo up my bag fell off my shoulder into it


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

lisaloo1 said:


> u deffo want an across the body bad not a shoulder bag as i used one and when i bent down to pick poo up my bag fell off my shoulder into it


:yikes::yikes::crazy::crazy::arf::arf:.


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

didnt realise bag for this purpose were so popular will have to make some leather ones and see how they go:001_cool:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> I do! Someone on here (can't remember who ) suggested this bag on a previous thread and I got one and LOVE it.
> 
> Jack Wolfskin Bag
> 
> ...


would someone mind explaining how you wear this please?
i am confused? 
but it looks great otherwise
would you fit a canon dslr in it?

I have dog walking joggers with millions of pockets, even a treat sized mini pocket in the right side
But when wearing summer clothes with no pockets then I need a small bag
Else I use my backpack, which I also use when taking the camera out but its a pain turning it around your body to pick up poo, esp if you ahve three dogs still on the lead!!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I nicked my dog bag off my daughter about 5 yrs ago...it was her school bag...satchel type and a lot better than I was using at the time, it's got little pockets inside for all sorts of stuff...so I have training teats in one pocket...poo bags/spare lead in another, ball in anther, one for the bag with any wet balls...all waterproof too so I can put my camera in the main part and it won't get damged by any crumbs/wet toys etc....sod the phone I dont answer it when i'm out with the dogs anyway :thumbup: Oh yeh and my ciggis


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Helbo said:


> Anyone have a good dog walking bag they can recommend?
> 
> Getting sick of trying to fit everything in my pockets. And it'd be nice for everything to be ready rather than packing my pockets every day.
> 
> I want something I can wear over my shoulder rather than on my belt. And it needs to hold doggy bags, treats, my keys, my phone and a spare lead.


I used to a small leather bag that crosses over the shoulder, used this for years! unintrusive as it seems it still used to get in the way! when you are bending down to scoop for example. A couple of years back I brought a fantastic one off ebay! It is the bum bag type that is adjustable and fits around the waste, there are two zipped puches (roomy) and two little studded end pockets, there is also a D ring which you could hook a lead onto - but I don't ! Sat heere for many two years in the drawer, only got it out the other day to use it and its fantastic, dunno why I never used it sooner! Will take a piccy later(when I find the camera) or shall go looky of ebay see if I can find it there - it was manufactured specifically for the dog walking market so should be easy to find.
DT


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Found it right away!

T'is this one!!

Trixie Baggy Belt Dog Walking Bag Lead Keys Treats 3237 | eBay


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> would someone mind explaining how you wear this please?
> i am confused?
> but it looks great otherwise
> would you fit a canon dslr in it?


It goes across your body so sort of sits diagonally across your back with the strap diagonally across your front. Not sure if that makes sense. It's very comfortable.

I'm not sure how big a canon dslr is but I would say probably. To give you an idea of size I could fit a tennis ball, 2 little froot shoot bottles of water, a foldable bowl, a little point-and-click camera and some poo bags/tissues etc.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

DT said:


> Found it right away!
> 
> T'is this one!!
> 
> Trixie Baggy Belt Dog Walking Bag Lead Keys Treats 3237 | eBay


Like that one...might change my doggy bag after all....have had a few near misses with the flap on my bag whilst picking up poo this one looks comfy and easier to get things out too...cheers for that DT :thumbup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

a friend has this one

Handmade Dog Walking Belts - Hands Free Walking System - KiSi Canine Accessories


----------

